# Tess - The Daredevil Dog



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

Today I decided to take some photographs, by some I mean over a 100 

I used Tess in a number of the photographs, she was at high levels, on the roof of the ferrets and the shed roof - don't worry everything was done safely and the only thing hurt was my shoulder with her claws 

The neighbours must of thought we had a mountin border collie! 

Here's a few of the photographs


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, she's gorgeous. Brilliant pics*


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

thank you! 
there were some other but i didn't want to bore people with her


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)

u should stick more on  i like to ave a look at all the dogs and pups 

great pics btw she looks lovely...

but oooooooooo she has brown front leg...ive neva seen that be4 in a border...ive only seen black and white and grey and white ect...never tri  she nice.


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> u should stick more on  i like to ave a look at all the dogs and pups
> 
> great pics btw she looks lovely...
> 
> but oooooooooo she has brown front leg...ive neva seen that be4 in a border...ive only seen black and white and grey and white ect...never tri  she nice.


she has three brown legs and one white

heres some more then 

Merlin, Zak, Lou (with MM ruining it ), Zak, Tess


----------



## Richardcross (Jun 8, 2008)

Great pics! I know exactly what you mean about getting carried away with photo taking, I do it all the time


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

She's BEautiful! And we share the idea of a few photos LOL


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great pictures fadey,,beautiful,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

Lovely Pictures  Aw They Are All So Adorable


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

thank you everyone


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

They are great pics fadie, and i'd forgotten what a blue sky looks like


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

we've had clear blue skys for a couple of days


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

who is sun bathing topless in them kacks in the backround??? zaks face looks like hes saying "omg dont take a pic"  lol

tess is really nice, i really like her coloring...i really aint seen it be4


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

great pictures, your dogs are lovely


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Really lovely photos - she's such a sweetie - think the blue sky and clouds makes a great background!


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> who is sun bathing topless in them kacks in the backround??? zaks face looks like hes saying "omg dont take a pic"  lol
> 
> tess is really nice, i really like her coloring...i really aint seen it be4


the was MM, the dogs all decided to que up and steal his beer!


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

Emstarz said:


> Really lovely photos - she's such a sweetie - think the blue sky and clouds makes a great background!


thats what i was thinking, it was annoying having to put her on the shed roof though!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Fade to Grey said:


> thats what i was thinking, it was annoying having to put her on the shed roof though!


you should of stuck MM up there with her,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

All the pic's are great fadey  lovely looking dogs


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

aww gorgeous,,,

the second from last picture is a stunning shot,,,


----------

